
Zuckerberg and Musk are both wrong about AI - Confiks
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/07/zuckerberg-and-musk-are-both-wrong-about-ai/
======
Confiks
> Until we settle on some definitions for actually-existing AI, instead of
> sci-fi nightmares, this debate between Zuck and Musk is just another gust of
> hot air.

Painting a picture of doomsday artificial superintelligence indeed looks like
media attention grabbing, but then again you don't need very advanced AI to
orchestrate drone-mediated genocide.

